# oyster bay or oyster pointe in Sebastian florida



## carl2591 (Mar 20, 2012)

rci 0775 and 0211
looking at this place which appears to be separated by capt Hirams seafood restaurant for summer vacation had a question about the units. Reviews are old on TUG some are more recent on rci

the reviews on rci show oyster pointe at 4 start and oyster bay at 3 stars. In looking on google maps, street view the pointe units appear to be the nicer of the two places. 

the most recent review on bay units are BAD..  that has me kinda gun shy on this place. 

the reviews on pointe units are a bit better with the older resort look needing upgrading comments. 

any input welcome..


----------



## chellej (Mar 20, 2012)

I believe that one resort is one bedroom units and the other 2 bedroom units but are managed by the same company.  You used to be able to get a boat for the week for the cost of gas.

I used to own there years ago but only used it as a trader - I never stayed there


----------



## Dori (Mar 21, 2012)

We stayed at OP several years ago. Their units seemed to be a bit better than  OB. As far as I know, neither has a dishwasher and the units are quite small. The pool at OP is beautiful. I think they still have the boats for very inexpensive rentals.

Dori


----------



## Tfish (Mar 21, 2012)

My family owns a number of units at Oyster Pointe and we love it.  I really don't know anything about Oyster Bay.

You are correct, there are no DW and we've decided not to buy them in order to continue to keep MF low. (app 425/week).

The use of boats and motors including gas is available for $55/week.

Oyster Pointe is all 2 BR 1 BA.

I agree that the pool and hot tub are excellent.

Landscaping is very well done and the units are well maintained.

Regards

Mike


----------



## carl2591 (Mar 21, 2012)

thanks mike 
i appreciated you input..

do you know or has there been a program to update the units? 
in reading reviews on RCI it seem like the places are older and showing it now a bit.

I understand about keeping MF low but how does not having dishwashers help that.. Seem they would be more necessity to help keep water cost down vs the type that like to turn on the hot water and let it run for 20 mins while washing dishes.. waste of water and power to heat it..  

Plus it would help rating on place like travel adviser helping to get travelers to stay there.. That will help keep MF lower i would think especially if the HOA has foreclosed units to fill.. 

have a good one


----------



## Tfish (Mar 21, 2012)

Many updates in the last 3 years.

Roofing after hurricaine.

All new siding.

New Trex decking.

Updated living room furniture.

I'm very pleased with pace of updates.

Regards

Mike


----------



## carl2591 (Mar 22, 2012)

all that sounds good.. 

nice to hear the furniture is getting better.. how old are appliances in units? 

having stayed at places like orange lake in north and west villages 2 bed units how are the sizes of these, Pointe units, in comparision..  from reading reviews the appear quite small for 2 bed units.. any ideas as to total square foot of unit?

we have 2 kids and one may bring a friend and wanted to make sure there was room.. the one bath thing is kinda a issue as well i think with 3 teenagers.. 

oh man i better rethink the extra kid thang.


----------



## judyjht (Mar 25, 2012)

The boats make the whole trip worthwhile!  That is the best part of the whole week.  You can also bring what you catch to Capt. Hirams and they will cook it for you and give you fries and cole slaw for a couple of bucks,  YUM.  We have stayed there twice - once in each building.  We prefer the building closer to the water (Pointe).  I do remember the internet connection was not as good in the other building (Bay).


----------



## randkb (Mar 26, 2012)

We own at Oyster Pointe and have also stayed at Oyster Bay.  In weeks, OP is a Friday checkin and OB is a Saturday.  The boats are great!  For us, it is more like renting a cottage than staying in a timeshare.


----------



## carl2591 (Mar 26, 2012)

any body know how to get up with the office at oyster pointe/bay.. i have called for the past 4 days and get nothing.. after the auto answer service it says to press "o" to speak with office. phone just ring and rings etc for a while and nothing picks to let me know to leave a message or what the hrs are.  I just tried at 6 pm monday, are they not open on weekends , after 5 pm.. at least there should be a message with office hrs if they are going to be using bankers hrs it seems.

weird to say the least and not real customer friendly it seems at first.


----------



## randkb (Mar 26, 2012)

Never had a problem reaching tihem although I called during the day.  Maybe you should leave a message on their website and they will call you.  Their site is:

http://www.oysterresorts.com/index.cfm


----------



## islandog (Apr 8, 2012)

*stayed there in Spring about 3 years ago*

We stayed in the northern resort, can't remember if it was Bay or Pointe but our room was closest to main highway. We called front office because we were arriving late and they left our key for us so we checked ourselves in. The 2-bdrm unit was awful, smelly, old furniture, lumpy beds. The deck was moldy and you had to keep shoes on if you walked across it. When the desk opened on Monday we asked to be moved but all they did was bring us a piece of plywood to put under the mattress. I slept in a twin bed and my husband slept on the sofa. I really wanted to stay as I used to live in the area but we finally gave it up by mid week and left. RCI tried to find another resort in the area but none was available so they gave us a certificate for another week. The waterway was beautiful and the boats are a great deal but the place needs a lot of TLC.  The southern resort looked much better.


----------



## carl2591 (Apr 8, 2012)

yeah i hear you.. we booked into pointe or the southern units.. just looked better for sure..
june 8th check in will be writing review upon return.
thanks


----------



## silentg (May 9, 2012)

I posted a review of OP on tug.  We stayed there in 2010 in October.  Our unit was above the office, so during office hours the smoke seeped into our unit because they all smoke in there.  This is supposed to be a smoke free timeshare resort, but not for the staff or owners. This was the major drawback to staying at the timeshare.  We liked the Sebastian area very much and would return again.  Read my review for more info.  
Silentg
TerryC


----------

